

C++ String Toolkit Library - ArashPartow
https://github.com/ArashPartow/strtk
The C++ String Toolkit Library (StrTk) consists of robust, optimized and portable string processing algorithms for the C++ language. StrTk is designed to be easy to use and integrate within existing code bases. Furthermore the library has a rich set of features that makes light work of any kind of string processing task.<p>A simple tutorial describing some of the uses of StrTk can be found: http://www.codeproject.com/KB/recipes/Tokenizer.aspx
======
ArashPartow
The C++ String Toolkit Library (StrTk) consists of robust, optimized and
portable string processing algorithms for the C++ language. StrTk is designed
to be easy to use and integrate within existing code bases. Furthermore the
library has a rich set of features that makes light work of any kind of string
processing task.

A simple tutorial describing some of the uses of StrTk can be found:
<http://www.codeproject.com/KB/recipes/Tokenizer.aspx>

